# choke for gas burner



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The air adjustment on my Regner Shay doesn't seem to have an optimum setting. If it's set for best running it's *very* hard to light. If set for easy lighting I can't maintain more than one BAR of steam. The answer would seem to be a choke of some sort, but I'm open to any simpler solutions.

Harvey C.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Harvey, 
a sliding air collar over the mixing chamber holes will allow you to set the air/gas mix balanced, or ! you can block with your finger one hole when lighting , [remove it quickly] once lit.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking a 'something over the hole' solution but it will need to be smaller than a finger. It's rather crowded on the shay. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

Whenever I have trouble lighting my Accucraft locos, I check that the nozzle jet is clean. I've found that debris too small to see easily can mess it up. The debris can be particulate, something flaking off the inside of the gas tank, or can be liquid, some oily substance from cheap, poorly distilled butane. 

Normally, I find that trouble lighting off comes from a too rich mixture of gas and air. Unless Regner uses a radically different gas system, it seems that choking, which increases richness, would be counterproductive. Richness is necessary to light off acetylene (welding), however. 

The setting of the gas valve influences ease of light off, too. With my ceramic burner, for instance, a low setting to light, followed by a higher setting to run works best for me.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ran into a similar problem with my new Accucraft C-19, which has been modified at both the gas jet end and the smokebox. (The gas pipe and jet mounting are significantly modified to go under the deck. Photos in my other thread.)

Accucraft provides a collar to fit over the air hole in the flue, but on this loco the steam pipe, that also heads down the flue, is mounted so it stops the collar moving all the way to the open position. (There's a thread with pics somewhere in the last 6 mos.) It seems to be the big nut on the pipe that gets in the way. 

At the other end, I've had trouble keeping the fire lit while warming up since fitting a 'Chuffer'. The latter works great, as advertised the sound is good and there are NO oily drops on the top of the boiler! But it does fill the stack and cuts down airflow. 

I found with my FWRR/Ruby that airflow through the smokebox is critical. Dave Hottman suggested cutting holes in the base - the FWRR saddle prevents that but I managed to fit a larger (=wider) stack. On the C-19, there is a loose liner of brass inside the smokebox that, if you don't stop it, covers the holes in the bottom of the smokebox. I pushed the ends apart with a screwdriver and dropped a big nut in to keep it apart. (A better fix is in the works.) 










Harvey - I don't know if any of this is relevant to your problem?


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

It lights at the base of the stack, pops and goes out (or burns in the flue tubes,) unless the air is severely restricted at the burner.

Guess I'll try a bit of curved brass on a stick to restrict the air while firing up. 

Harvey C.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey, This sounds very much like you have a blocked gas jet, or possibly the burner is not fully into the holder in the base of the boiler.( Sometimes the black paint gets inside the burner holder and prevents full insertion). The Regner burner is well tried and tested so I would strongly suggest you clean the gas jet. 

Regards


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to post the results. I made a sliding tube that can be easily slid back and forth. With about 2/3s of the air intake covered it lights quite easily, 
with about 2/3s of the intake open it burns most efficiently and longest. A simple modification that makes the fireman a lot happier. 

Harvey C.


----------



## barunmukhopadhyay (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello 

I have an Accucraft Mogul 2-6-0 live steam loco . How to clean the butane gas nojjle ? i have read the detailed steps to clean the gas nojjle in the manual , but an YOUTUBE video will be very helpful . Can anybody share an YOUTUBE video on how to clean the blocked gas nozzle ?

Pls help 

regards 

barun


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Barun, 
You should first introduce yourself. Welcome to the hobby. I don't know of any youtube videos out there on cleaning a blocked gas nozzle, but you seem to have a good understanding if you have read the detailed steps. Just be careful when unscrewing and screwing the jet back on, not to cross thread it. As for cleaning it, you can send a blast of butane into it backwards, but you might want to hold onto the jet with a pair of pliers (taking care not to scar the jet by holding too firmly) as cold butane is never good to your skin. A small work-bench vice would suffice as well. 

You could also let the jet lie in some parts cleaner or other solvent which might do the trick, but be careful to properly dry the jet off before lighting up again. 

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey: I put a choke on "Nina" and it makes all the difference in the world. Easy to light, adjust for any situation, no annoying whistle.










It's worth the effort


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
I like the handle, I'm still poking mine around with a screwdriver. 

Harvey C.


----------

